# Kava Kava



## styler5

I heard many times that the tolerance builds up very quickly, but I wanted to try it and got a small pack of it today.(10 capsules) Before taking it though, I have a few questions. Compared to other meds/supplements, how well did it work for you? And how long does it last?


----------



## kikachuck

I'm a big Kava Kava guy and it's true tolerance does build quickly. But for me, it works really well. 

As for how long it works, I can't really say for sure, but it always works long enough to get me through what I need to get through with it (ie work).


----------



## not_so_cloudy

what does it do exactly. helps with the mood? does it make the mood less depressing?


----------



## styler5

It makes you less anxious basically, just like SA meds.

@kikachuck: If I take it, say, once or twice a week, will the tolerance still build up?


----------



## xboxfreak

Hello. I just registered. I have been a long time reader but first time poster. I have been meaning to register and I was just going to post about my Kava experience. I am glad you posted.

Kava helps a lot with anxiety and supports a more positive mood. I also suffer from slight depression although St. John's Wort and fish oil have helped that immensely.

Kava varies quite a bit in different brands. Kavalactones are the main things that give you the calming feeling. You need around 70 mg - 200 mg of Kavalactones to feel a reduction in anxiety.

I would highly recommend getting high grade kava root powder from a reliable online store (just search google). This works much better than pills (which are much weaker). You need to get kava root powder that is at least 4-5 years old and uses strictly lateral roots. You mix it with water and it tastes like crap but for the effects I can bare drinking it. I need to try some other recipes and see if I can get it to taste better.

Kava root powder does not cause liver damage. The reason Germany and many other European countries banned it was due to several people having it their system along with alcohol and other drugs. The deaths were attributed to Kava unfairly and independent studies looking into this have said it cannot be blamed on Kava. Plus the Kava they were using was said to be Kava extract with parts of Kava besides the root which can cause liver damage.

Kava is very safe and a much better alternative to alcohol and other drugs that can be damaging to the body.

I have been researching Kava a ton since my mom first told me about it. http://www.erowid.org/plants/kava is an excellent site for experiences and more info about Kava. I have learned a ton from other people's experiences on there.

I have used weak (2% Kavalactone pills so 12.5 mg of Kavalactones) and I took close to 20 and I started to feel effects but not very strong. I just received my kava root powder two days ago and I tried the powder today for the first time. I took 1 Tbsp and I felt great today. I drank it before going to work and I was there for 7 hours and it lasted all the way through. I had very little anxiety. And 1 Tbsp of root powder is a low amount. They say take closer to 2-3 Tbsp. I will try this tomorrow and report back. I expect nothing but even less anxiety.

You should definitely be able to feel the effects of Kava. If you think you are feeling a placebo effect or are not sure, you are not taking enough. You will feel the effects if you dose it correctly.

I have heard tolerance does not build up that much but I will continue to monitor this and report my findings.

Kava works great for social anxiety and I am so glad I finally tried the root powder. Otherwise you need to take a lot of pills (depending on their amount of Kavalactones) to get effects. And even then I still think powder is the way to go. I highly suggest you give it a try. It is really helping me!


----------



## custard25

From which site did you get the powder?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I have a bottle of kava kava but afraid to use the stuff due to the stories I read somehwere about potential liver problems. I dont think theres any evidence conclusive to prove kava kava is bad or unsafe. instead ill take another herb


----------



## xboxfreak

custard25 said:


> From which site did you get the powder?


I will PM you the site. I didn't want to sound like an advertisement so I didn't post it. If anyone else wants it just PM me and I will send you the link.

I think it has been fairly well proven that pure kava root does not cause liver damage. The whole banning of Kava and liver damage was due to people using Kava extracts that contained peelings and not just pure root. Plus they had other drugs in their system so most cases could not be attributed to the Kava alone. I think this may be why the FDA did not ban the substance in the U.S. And I feel much safer taking Kava than other medicines that have a whole lot of other side effects.


----------



## styler5

Thank you very much for all that information xboxfreak.  Be careful not to take it too often, though. I did hear from some people here that their tolerance built up very quickly, like after a week. Also, the pills you took sound almost like a fake because mine has 225mg kavalactone per 3 pills.(thus, 75mg per pill)
I still haven't tried it yet in fear of tolerance. I'm gonna wait until more people who used it response.


----------



## Mambo Mick

xboxfreak said:


> Kava root powder does not cause liver damage. The reason Germany and many other European countries banned it was due to several people having it their system along with alcohol and other drugs. The deaths were attributed to Kava unfairly and independent studies looking into this have said it cannot be blamed on Kava. Plus the Kava they were using was said to be Kava extract with parts of Kava besides the root which can cause liver damage.
> 
> Kava is very safe and a much better alternative to alcohol and other drugs that can be damaging to the body.


Does this mean that it could be deadly if you take it and drink alcohol excessively, or just with alchohol and drugs ?


----------



## xboxfreak

akstylish said:


> Thank you very much for all that information xboxfreak.  Be careful not to take it too often, though. I did hear from some people here that their tolerance built up very quickly, like after a week. Also, the pills you took sound almost like a fake because mine has 225mg kavalactone per 3 pills.(thus, 75mg per pill)
> I still haven't tried it yet in fear of tolerance. I'm gonna wait until more people who used it response.


Different Kava pills can have a wide range of effectiveness. There are pills that have very few kavalactones and some that have quite a lot. That is why I think it is better to take the powder. Although I may look into some kava root pills that have lots of kavalactones so if I don't want to drink the powder I don't have too.



Mambo Mick said:


> Does this mean that it could be deadly if you take it and drink alcohol excessively, or just with alchohol and drugs ?


Not deadly as in you accidently OD (at least I don't think). But they say Kava and alcohol do not mix very well. I think this is because they both work on the same area of the brain but affect it in opposite directions or something. Now on the other hand they say Marijuana mixes very well with Kava and can enhance the effects of both. I wouldn't worry about dying from Kava use. Just stick with only the root and don't mix it with alcohol and you should be fine.


----------



## Mambo Mick

xboxfreak said:


> Mambo Mick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that it could be deadly if you take it and drink alcohol excessively, or just with alchohol and drugs ?
> 
> 
> 
> Not deadly as in you accidently OD (at least I don't think). But they say Kava and alcohol do not mix very well. I think this is because they both work on the same area of the brain but affect it in opposite directions or something. Now on the other hand they say Marijuana mixes very well with Kava and can enhance the effects of both. I wouldn't worry about dying from Kava use. Just stick with only the root and don't mix it with alcohol and you should be fine.
Click to expand...

Thanks.......only problem is that I DO like to drink a few


----------



## ardrum

I've heard the pills don't do crap, but I tried them. I took a whole friggin' bottle... Almost no effect (no worries, each pill had a very small amount). It was like placebo.

I then tried it in paste format, and then I DEFINITELY felt it. I got kind of sick though later on with it, so I got kind of turned off kava.


----------



## styler5

Do you remember how much kavalactone was in each pill?


----------



## ardrum

akstylish said:


> Do you remember how much kavalactone was in each pill?


I don't. Sorry.


----------



## Jeremy

I did some research on KAVA last year and found out that GAIA herbs - Professional Strength is the most potent one. I take 10 drops before important social events:

http://www.gaiaherbs.com/product.php?id=160

The label says:

SUGGESTED USE
Take 10 drops of extract in a small amount of warm water 3-4 times daily between meals. Shake well before using. Not to be used during pregnancy or lactation. Keep away from children. Use only as directed on label. *Maximum time of use, one month! *


----------



## xboxfreak

akstylish said:


> Do you remember how much kavalactone was in each pill?


Just a guess (based on my experiences) but I am guessing his pills had around 12.5 mg of Kavalactones which is what my pills had. They say you need around 280 mg of Kavalactones in order to feel a relaxing effect.

I highly suggest against using the product above. It is a Kava extract and there is a higher risk of liver problems when using an extract.

I cannot stress enough to use only pure Kava root.


----------



## ardrum

Yeah, recommended dosages for kava kava are far too small.


----------



## Batman2k7

I ordered Kava Kava root and paste from http://www.konakavafarm.com/

I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## xboxfreak

Batman2k7 said:


> I ordered Kava Kava root and paste from
> 
> I can't wait to try it out!


Let us know how you like it. They say for the root (powdered I am guessing) to use 2-3 Tbsp (for first few times). I have used a little more than 3 Tbsp and think I may need to start upping my dose to get a better effect. I hope this isn't tolerance building up.

I used my powder for 3-4 days straight and then took a day or two break. Then used it for 2 days and now I have been on a break for 2 days. I am feeling a lot more relaxed but that is even when the Kava is no longer in my system. So it could just be my other supplements (like Niacinamide).


----------



## johnwithsad

How long does it take kava to exit the system?


----------



## xboxfreak

johnwithsad said:


> How long does it take kava to exit the system?


Depends on dosage (and tolerance too I suppose). When I take 2-3 Tbsp in the morning it last from around 8-4 pretty well although by closer to 4 I can tell it is waring off. The stronger effects are only felt for 2-3 hours after you take Kava. But for hours after that you are less stressed and more relaxed.

If you want more info about different people's experiences, check out http://www.erowid.com/plants/kava That is a great site and where I found a lot of info.


----------



## Batman2k7

Niacin makes me insanely itchy!



xboxfreak said:


> Batman2k7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered Kava Kava root and paste from
> 
> I can't wait to try it out!
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how you like it. They say for the root (powdered I am guessing) to use 2-3 Tbsp (for first few times). I have used a little more than 3 Tbsp and think I may need to start upping my dose to get a better effect. I hope this isn't tolerance building up.
> 
> I used my powder for 3-4 days straight and then took a day or two break. Then used it for 2 days and now I have been on a break for 2 days. I am feeling a lot more relaxed but that is even when the Kava is no longer in my system. So it could just be my other supplements (like Niacinamide).
Click to expand...


----------



## ardrum

Batman2k7 said:


> I ordered Kava Kava root and paste from http://www.konakavafarm.com/
> 
> I can't wait to try it out!


That's where I got mine. That paste really works. I've never had the root.

That paste numbs your whole mouth, but tastes awful.


----------



## styler5

ardrum said:


> Yeah, recommended dosages for kava kava are far too small.


QTF. I took one pill(75mg) today as indicated and nothing happened.


----------



## ardrum

akstylish said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, recommended dosages for kava kava are far too small.
> 
> 
> 
> QTF. I took one pill(75mg) today as indicated and nothing happened.
Click to expand...

I had to take a bottle, and even then, it was far less noticeable than using the paste. :lol


----------



## Batman2k7

I tried the kava root and paste today, wow what a totally relaxing nap I had


----------



## styler5

I took 3 pills last night. It only made me drowsy like you. This is really disappointing.


----------



## xboxfreak

akstylish said:


> I took 3 pills last night. It only made me drowsy like you. This is really disappointing.


How much Kavalactones were in each pill? You need around 280mg of Kavalactones. I am guessing you had really weak pills.

Don't think Kava doesn't work because I am guessing you just had too weak of pills.


----------



## styler5

75mg per each, so I took 225mg.

I'll give it another try and take 4 pills this time.


----------



## xboxfreak

akstylish said:


> 75mg per each, so I took 225mg.
> 
> I'll give it another try and take 4 pills this time.


Check here for people's experiences using Kava. They say you should really be able to feel your mouth go numb (with good Kava). I can feel this affect for about 30 minutes after I drink Kava root.

Let us know how taking more pills works for you. Don't worry about upping the dose too much. I think 280mg is what they recommend but islanders typically take that much in one bowl of Kava and have 2-3 bowls per night (meaning they get around 700-800 mg of Kavalactones). It is perfectly safe as long as you are using pure root.


----------



## johnwithsad

xbox, how long do you feel the effects of kava after you drink it?


----------



## styler5

It's been hours since I took 4 pills(300mg)...nothing! I'm done with this.


----------



## xboxfreak

johnwithsad said:


> xbox, how long do you feel the effects of kava after you drink it?


I use Kava root powder (2-3 Tbsp) and it seems to have the best effects for 2-4 hours after taking it. But I still feel relaxed by the end of the work day (so 7-8 hours before you are completely back to normal).



akstylish said:


> It's been hours since I took 4 pills(300mg)...nothing! I'm done with this.


Try Kava root powder. People say it is stronger and works a lot better.


----------



## johnwithsad

Thanks for the info. I just purchased 1/2lb kava root powder from the source you recommended. I'll see how it goes with 1tbsp and then adjust it from there if necessary. Fingers crossed


----------



## ardrum

Absorption might not be as good with pills too, such that 300mg in pill form has a totally different impact (such as none, haha) than 300mg in paste form.


----------



## xboxfreak

johnwithsad said:


> Thanks for the info. I just purchased 1/2lb kava root powder from the source you recommended. I'll see how it goes with 1tbsp and then adjust it from there if necessary. Fingers crossed


I'd probably start with at least 2 Tbsp. I know it seems like a lot but that is what people say you need. I bet I could even use around 5-6 Tbsp and feel really good. I would do that but it is somewhat expensive and I don't want to waste it unnecessarily. Good luck with your order and let us know how it goes. I bet you will like it.



ardrum said:


> Absorption might not be as good with pills too, such that 300mg in pill form has a totally different impact (such as none, haha) than 300mg in paste form.


I have never really heard of anyone trying the paste (besides on here). I read through most of the experiences on Erowid and it seemed most people were using root powder. I'd like to try the paste because the powder tastes just awful.


----------



## ardrum

xboxfreak said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absorption might not be as good with pills too, such that 300mg in pill form has a totally different impact (such as none, haha) than 300mg in paste form.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never really heard of anyone trying the paste (besides on here). I read through most of the experiences on Erowid and it seemed most people were using root powder. I'd like to try the paste because the powder tastes just awful.
Click to expand...

Well the paste tastes atrocious too.

I don't have any interest in having kava kava again, and the mere memory of the taste of the paste makes me nearly gag... Ugh, okay, think happy thoughts, think happy thoughts, lalalalal... OK, better. :lol


----------



## Batman2k7

I have tried Kava Kava for a few days and its is really great, very relaxing. I think I will use it sparingly whenever i need that extra something something.

The paste is not so bad, I just swallow it as though it were a pill. If you want, you can put it into a gelatin capsule and take it that way!


----------



## styler5

So what's best? Extract? Powder? Paste?


----------



## xboxfreak

akstylish said:


> So what's best? Extract? Powder? Paste?


Absolutely not extract. Because most extract does not use pure Kava root and can cause liver problems. Powder as long as it is pure root is fine (and I think really effective). Paste if pure root should be fine too but I do not have experience with it.

Just make sure you stick with pure Kava root and you should not have to worry about liver problems.


----------



## alghul

Xboxfreak, can you pm me where did you buy kava kava root?


----------



## Glenns

A liter of San Pedro juice (from the San Pedro cactus) mixed with several tablespoons of some good Kava powder would have a terrific synergistic effect! 










PLUS:










EQUALS:










(totally trip trip trip your bahoonies off!)


----------



## Glenns

http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=13402


----------



## xboxfreak

So I finally took 6 Tbsp. It worked really well for my anxiety.

But Kava tastes like absolute crap. I just about puked trying to drink it. It also made me a little dizzy and towards the end of the day I got pretty nauseous. But that could have been because I didn't have too much to eat.

So overall Kava works great for SA but the taste puts me off so much.


----------



## crossfadex

i put 2 tablespoons, with water, in the blender for over 2 minutes and drank it. Straight up, it tasted no better than dirt and I wanted to puke. I got absolutely no effects from it either. Did I do something wrong? lol, and my mom took away my powder because she thought I was trying to get high off it XD

i find 2g of Valerian Root is actually pretty dang good, and it keeps me mind more relaxed so I can have a consistent conversation. I'm trying to find other supplements that are good for anxiety like Valerian is.


----------



## xboxfreak

2 Tbsp is not that much. I believe the recommended dosage is 2-3 and I would say even higher.

People say that in order to feel the full effects of Kava you need to take it several times. You might even have to take high doses at first and not feel as much and then later you can lower your dose.

I tried to drink some more the other day and was sooo close to puking. I can't handle drinking this stuff. I still have a lot of my bag left. It works well but I just can't drink it. I may see if I can find some strong strength all root pills online. But it may be cheaper to see if I can just get some Xanax.

I have never tried Valerian Root but heard people use it as a sleep aid and for anxiety.


----------



## ardrum

It's insane that Xanax is illegal to buy commercially while alcohol isn't. Alcohol is powerful stuff!


----------



## crossfadex

okay, i swear. Kava isn't doing anything to me. first time I tried it I put in 2 tablespoons. Today I put in at least 3 table spoons.

The only effect it had on me was making me want to throw up due to the HORRIBLE taste. lol. I didn't feel noticeably different.


----------



## xboxfreak

@ crossfadex: With Kava use you are said to almost build up a reverse tolerance at first. Meaning you may not feel the effects for the first few times you use it. Keep trying. You should definitely feel effects later.

I agree the taste is horrible. I doubt I will be able to finish my bag.


----------



## nothing to fear

i got some kava kava today. i didn't see it in any of those chain health food store but i found a small one today and when i asked about it the woman there said they weren't allowed to sell it anymore but they kept some in the back. i got a small bottle (just under 20$) of 60 capsules, 30% kava. the brand is "now". 

has anyone tried this one specifically? or how are the capsules in general?

i haven't tried it yet but i do have a very low tolerance so i'm hoping it will work.

for those who have the powder/extract, where did you get it?


----------



## xboxfreak

I don't know why she thinks they can't sell it anymore at that health store. Kava is legal in the U.S.

I am guessing you got Kava extract. Be very careful with this. Only pure Kava root is known not to cause liver damage. The extract may cause liver damage so be very cautious.

Pills never worked for me. Even when I was using pure root pills. I took a huge amount of pills one time (I think 18-20) to get up to around 280mg kavalactones which is said to be needed in order to feel relaxation. I still didn't get any significant relief of anxiety. The powder worked much better.

If you google pure kava root powder you should find some sites selling it. I won't say the site I got it from so I don't sound like an advertisement but if you google you should find some sites.

Beware the root powder tastes absolutely awful and I never have finished my bag. But the few times I was able to stomach it, the Kava worked fairly well.


----------



## nothing to fear

i think its still banned in canada. i thought i knew this place where they sell the powder but when i looked for the store i couldn't find it (but it was dark) so i just got the capsules. if they don't work though i'll get the powder.


----------



## jellyfish

nothing to fear said:


> i think its still banned in canada. i thought i knew this place where they sell the powder but when i looked for the store i couldn't find it (but it was dark) so i just got the capsules. if they don't work though i'll get the powder.


Apparently you aren't allowed to sell it in Canada, but people can still import it for personal use:

http://www.konakavafarm.com/kava-canada-banned.htm

I'm probably going to order some pretty soon. It sounds like it's worth a try, for sure.


----------



## Sweeney Todd

Guys, 

Buy the paste instead of the powder, works as good, its more expensive though. You do not have to taste the paste, take a small amount make a small ball and swallow it. Check the new 84% FULL SPECTRUM PASTE in kona kava' s site it may be closer to what you experience from the whole root powder.


----------



## Sweeney Todd

With the amounts of Kava paste I use, although it works it gets really expensive. I found a kava product from now foods that looks pretty good and is cheap Kava + adaptogen herb eleuthero. 

Any subjective experiences with Kava? It seems to me that Kava takes away the anxiety while it leaves the internal dialogue unafected. I got some Kava with Picamilon yesterday and although I was not anxious I had the same anxiety provoking ideas to some extent, something that does not happen with xanax. This can be a good think, because it allows some conscious thinking before you say something. 3 or 4 hours after I ingested Kava I got sleepy and went to bed at 11pm something that is way too soon and unusual for me.


----------



## xboxfreak

NicktheGreek said:


> With the amounts of Kava paste I use, although it works it gets really expensive. I found a kava product from now foods that looks pretty good and is cheap Kava + adaptogen herb eleuthero.
> 
> Any subjective experiences with Kava? It seems to me that Kava takes away the anxiety while it leaves the internal dialogue unafected. I got some Kava with Picamilon yesterday and although I was not anxious I had the same anxiety provoking ideas to some extent, something that does not happen with xanax. This can be a good think, because it allows some conscious thinking before you say something. 3 or 4 hours after I ingested Kava I got sleepy and went to bed at 11pm something that is way too soon and unusual for me.


I have never used paste. But I would caution againt using the NOW Food Brand of Kava. It is most likely a Kava extract. This has a possibility of causing liver damage. I would recommend you only using supplements/powder/paste that uses pure Kava root.

Xanax definitely does more for me in way of anxiety relief. But is also sedates me more than Kava and makes me more sleepy. I probably was able to think better using Kava but when I am in an anxiety provoking situation (talking to a girl, not something like taking a test) I would rather have Xanax than Kava.


----------



## BossMan

Hey guys
if 10-15 min is the normal blending time for kava with your drink, is it okay if the mix is slightly warm afterwards? Will the kavalactone content also remain the same?
Also I bought one of the special bags online and it actually broke as I tried to squeeze the blended mixture though though that may have been due to its thickness..I'd imagine you'd want to use a drink like milk instead.
Can anyone recommend a sturdier sifter and do you pour the mixture thru after its been blended, then enjoy?


----------



## n1kkuh

This might be a little late, but just to let you know the kava paste is an extract in itself, the website even says it in its question section, but I still don't think its bad for you because there is no recent research on it. I think I'll try it out.


----------



## Equisgurl

yeah, I've tried kava powder, tried making a drink out of it based on the directions, that stuff is disgusting! and I've had disgusting before, but this beats it, I cant even hold breath and close my nose to drink it, its nasty.


----------



## X33

I tried it a few years ago. I don't remember it being effective at all.


----------



## n1kkuh

Sorry to bring this post back up, but god this stuff is so bunk. I bought the paste from Kona-kava and I felt good 30 minutes after I took this stuff. I had a light drunk feeling, but I was still able to think normally, but not really clearly, it was kind of hazy, light seemed a little intensified. 2 hours later the stuff wears off and I get a strong nauseating feeling in my stomach. Never again will I take the paste. I'm not sure if this stuff sucks or if my stomach is just a pansy, but I will never **** with the paste ever again. I'll stick to St. John's wort and 5-htp thank you very much.


----------



## kindo

Hello everybody,

Well, I don't think that I suffer much from depression, but who really know if they could be happier? Anyways, already in a good mood, I decided to try Kava. Now, maybe it's because I'm a big fellow (200 lbs, a lot of muscle weight) that I need to take a higher dose. Also, I smoke a lot of weed, but I'm not sure if that has any effect. Anyways, the ratio I use is 4 cups of liquid (2 water, 2 milk (1% or 2%) to 1 cup of dried kava root, but I think using cream instead of milk will work better because many of the kalvalactones are soluble in fats, but not water. Anyways, if you drink half of this, you will definitely feel some strong, but pleasant, effects. If you keep the rest of the mix for the next day (or a couple hours later, if you really like it), it will probably become even stronger, as the kalvalactones have more time to dissolve into the mixture. 

I hope this helps some people wanting to prepare kava kava. I am feeling the strong effects of it right now as I write this. I wish you may also.

Peace.


----------



## kindo

Hello everybody,

Well, I don't think that I suffer much from depression, but who really know if they could be happier? Anyways, already in a good mood, I decided to try Kava. Now, maybe it's because I'm a big fellow (200 lbs, a lot of muscle weight) that I need to take a higher dose. Also, I smoke a lot of weed, but I'm not sure if that has any effect on kava tolerance. Anyways, the ratio I use is 4 cups of liquid (2 water, 2 milk (1% or 2%) to 1 cup of dried kava root, but I think substituting a bit of cream instead of milk would work better because many of the kalvalactones are soluble in fats, but not water. I also add about 1 tbsp olive oil, as well as roughly 1 tbsp lecithin, which is an oily substance deriven from animal fats, eggs yolks, or soy (I couldn't find the oil exactly, but I found capsules of the oil in the pharmacy, and I just cut the capsules open and added the oil to the mixture. Then, I mix everything in a big bowl with a powerful hand blender for about 3 minutes (the longer the better because more kalvatones are released...I think I smelt the blender getting really hot, so I shut it off a little earlier than planned. Anyway, if you drink half of this big bowl (maybe over the course of an hour), you will definitely feel some strong, but pleasant, effects. You could probably even drink 1/4 of it. If you keep the rest of the mix for the next day (or a couple hours later, if you really like it), it will probably become even stronger, as the kalvalactones have more time to dissolve into the mixture.

I hope this helps some people wanting to prepare kava kava. I am feeling the strong effects of it right now as I write this. I wish you may also.

Peace.


----------



## LALoner

I tried Kava and it only worked the first 1-2 times. After that all it did for me was make my mouth numb. I bought powdered Kava root rather than concentrated pills, the instructions said to soak the powder and then strain it with cheese cloth and drink the solution. I don't have cheese cloth so I just drank it with the powder in it. It wasn't until I finished the package that I realized Kava root powder is the most fattening thing I have ever eaten.


----------



## sawyoushine

Yea, kava can work great but by no means should it be taken daily. It does'nt last for much longer than an hour or two, and your body gets adjusted to it rather quickly. Kava can be a healthy way to relax once in a while but people with real anxiety problems should'nt even bother, just my two cents.


----------



## feliciakay

this is a really cool site with a ton of helpful info on kava www.salviasociety.org/kava-kava/ They did a really good job researching


----------



## alipaige

The taste is absolutely unbearable. I bought Kava Kava root in liquid form - put about 15-30 drops in water - and chugged it down. It didn't do anything except make my mouth numb. 

The taste is too bad for me to want to try again.


----------



## Theda

*Message to xboxfreak*

Xboxfreak, please email the link of the site where you purchased kava powder to the following email address: [email protected]. "Pming" is an issue for me. Thanks.


----------



## StrangeDream

*Kava Journal (1 day)*

Hey guys, I actually just wrote this down for my own purposes, but I figured it is relevant to the conversation--so here it is!

(I'd also like advice as to whether or not a certain level of dosage would risk making me "silly" or "spacey" or anything that might call attention to me in the anxious situation I'm using kava for in the first place! Thanks!!)

8/22/10

1:58 - feeling anxiety, 6-7 out of 10, anticipating the first day of class tomorrow and a possible introduction/other social stuff. Shouldn't have had a coffee. I've already had a relax-all and a few kava pills today in the morning (7:30ish), as well as my normal supplements---cal-mag-zinc and b12---this didn't seem to have a profound effect, but it was hard to tell because I woke up earlier than usual (5am) and have been tired. I noticed a low-moderate level of relaxation. Wasn't fuzzy or anything. Did my morning routine, ran a few errands and now I'm back home.

2:00 - took 1 relax-all, 1 kona kava, and 2 pharma kava

2:20 - anxiety has moderately but noticeably diminished, feeling a little silly and happy. I am still high energy though, probably from the coffee I had around noon. Eyes feel almost TOO relaxed, kind of restless actually. I think that's the relax-all/phenibut causing most of the energetic silliness.

2:30 - feeling a "looseness"/relaxation in my face

I'm thinking the "high energy" is me trying to be anxious about school, but with kava the most it becomes is just elevated energy...cool.

2:45 - feeling more calm relaxation, and also a slight "swishiness" of body sensation, sort of a light drunkenness

deep-breathing feels extra good and works to relax even more, I'm verging on a touch of lethargy as well

3:00 - I feel a barely noticeable flush in my face, the caffeine jitters have all but been displaced by the kava's chillness. I feel just a little light-headed--abdominal breathing helped some

3:15 - feeling a moderate pleasant calmness now, a bit spacey but not bad, still a little mentally wound, probably from drinking Dr. Pepper. I am going to take two more, this time both kona kava, and see how it goes.

Took 2 kona kava pills

3:20 Going to workout on the heavy bag, working left lead punch and thai roundkicks

4:00 - I've never felt soooo not-in-pain after 40 mins of kickboxing...wow! I feel both calm and positive emotionally. I've heard my old teacher say that Master Chai has said people in America should practice "on 'ludes" because we tense up too much when doing techniques....turns out, he was right! The kava helped me use only the necessary muscle tension to execute the kick/punch and particularly helped my form on the kicks. I was very relaxed and seemed a little more flexible even.

After all that, my head is swimming a little, I think I'm just a bit dizzy from sitting down so fast and having all that blood pumping....gimme a minute.

4:15 - Feeling good and relaxed--my breathing has really slowed down and deepened. I think working out emphasized some of the effects of the kava somehow. Time for a shower!

I feel relaxed but pretty much normal now. The most potent time for me seems to be between 20 mins and about an hour and a half after taking the pills. Now I just feel a subtle "chilled" feeling.

Overall, the kava helped me not feed my anxious thoughts and now I am in a state much more conducive to using CBT to replace the anxious thoughts with positive ones. I am thinking about taking 2 pills upon waking, 2 when I leave home (it's a half hour drive to school), and having a few more on hand in case I need 'em.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Does anyone know if B12 or Cal-Mag-Zinc supplements will interact with the kava in any way? I would doubt it, since they are just vit/min...but still. Is B12 good or bad for anxiety? I know it gives you energy, so I'm wondering...


----------



## Anxiety75

akstylish said:


> I heard many times that the tolerance builds up very quickly, but I wanted to try it and got a small pack of it today.(10 capsules) Before taking it though, I have a few questions. Compared to other meds/supplements, how well did it work for you? And how long does it last?


I just got Kava Kava at a health food store and so far took one capsule as I was afraid of the effect. I am slowly adding them to my supplements. I also got valerian root with passion flower but I do not plan on combining any of this. Gotta be cautious. When I figure out which is more effective, I will use it. Again don't combine certain supplements as they can do harm. I'll be needing to talk to my docs too because I want to get the okay on it.


----------



## kaman1981

*Purchase powered kava.*

If anyone wants to purchase kava in its powdered form please pm me and i will get back to you. Cheers


----------



## Trisk

xbox - Why do you keep saying that the extracts are dangerous? As I understand it, it's all good as long as it's only the root and not the other parts of the plant, and I've seen brands that say on their ingredients that they are only the root. As long as that's the case there should be no problem right?


I ordered some of the paste from kona kava farm before reading this thread. I'm hoping that this stuff will work for me, because I tried the Gaia Herbs extract, used plenty, and didn't get much of an effect at all.


----------



## jimbo1

itried kava kava many times.i would often take a huge dose like fifteen pills to get a stoned buzz feeling. good times


----------



## The Visitor

*Oil with KAVA*

Ive read a lot of people try KAVA tablets with little or no results:yes

KAVA needs OIL to be Absorbed - Its like a Oil Soluble Vitamin :yes

So Take a Spoon of Olive Oil or some Fish Oil just before your KAVA and await the results :boogie


----------



## The Visitor

You need to take Oil with KAVA its like an oil soluble Vitamin

Take a spoon of olive oil or fish oil before taking tablets or powders


----------



## sheepgobaa

Hello guys, been looking at kava kava lately and stumbled across gaia herbs phyto-liquid capsules that have 225mg kavalactones per 3 capsules.



All the reviews on these tablets seem very positive ( and ive seen about 100), has anyone tried them with success for anxiety?


----------



## FS315

*Kava*

I joind this board because I'm totally a Type A personality which I guess is the standard socially anxious personality type & anything I can learn here I'm sure would help me.

I'm not a definitive source of info on kava I"m still learning but FYI - I've found different forms of kava affect different people differently. The capsules take longer to take affect. I took (2) / day for a week before I started feeling the effect.

Next I'm going to try chewing kava shredded root as I don't have a problem w/ the taste although it isn't palatable by any stretch of the imagination.

Kava is hell & gone better than corporate pharma drugs & if someone feels kava tolerance is built quickly then they obviously haven't tried benzos or opiates. Kava also doesn't have side-effects either.


----------



## carols2dogs

*84% Kavalovetones*

I bought a 60 ounce bottle of 84% Kavalovetones from Kona Kava Farms. I heard they were the best. The first time I took 2 capsules. They worked fairly well. The second and third nothing happened. I am wondering if it's because I am on Paxil and Cymbalta, the reason they didn't work.


----------



## carols2dogs

Batman2k7 said:


> I have tried Kava Kava for a few days and its is really great, very relaxing. I think I will use it sparingly whenever i need that extra something something.
> 
> The paste is not so bad, I just swallow it as though it were a pill. If you want, you can put it into a gelatin capsule and take it that way!


Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Zerix

carols2dogs said:


> I bought a 60 ounce bottle of 84% Kavalovetones from Kona Kava Farms. I heard they were the best. The first time I took 2 capsules. They worked fairly well. The second and third nothing happened. I am wondering if it's because I am on Paxil and Cymbalta, the reason they didn't work.


DO NOT buy from Kona Kova! They highly suck. Use www.nakamalathome.com that's best one I got recommended and they have nothing but positive reviews on ALL their products, in particular, Stone Kava.


----------



## millenniumman75

I was told that Kava Kava can have a bad interaction with Paxil and some other SSRIs. :stu


----------



## ourwater

millenniumman75 said:


> I was told that Kava Kava can have a bad interaction with Paxil and some other SSRIs. :stu


It probably binds to the same proteins. Paxil has a fairly shot half life however. I'm not sure of the interaction.


----------



## SteveHI

*Kava Kava Candy for anxiety*

Hi All - my name is Steve and I live out in Aiea, Hawaii. Being on the island, I became very fond of kava and started studying _piper mysticum_ extensively. I also started developing kava kava products that my friends liked as some found it hard to get past the "muddy water" taste. My last "invention" / product release has been a really good kava kava candy. Easy to use, effective, and tastes great. There has been really good feedback from the kava community and I am most excited about this product. I am getting lots of reviews to my website as I sell a lot online and through some stores in Hawaii. I just released the product this summer (june 2012).

I came onto this forum because of some feedback I have been getting and also my own experience using the candy for anxiety and tension release. Here is a clip from a customer who wrote:

"Wow! I ordered these a couple of weeks ago bc I have issues with anxiety now and then. Today was a very high anxiety day and my family was also causing me a lot of stress. . . I was almost at my breaking point when I remembered I had some of these Kava Candies so I figured it would be a good time to try them out. Omg, that internal anxiety shakiness when away with in minutes! I feel so calm and amazing!!!! I will definitely be a long time customer, thank you!
Oh, customer service was also top notch! Thanks again!"

Getting feedback like this makes me keep wanting to improve and develop products that really help people. If you are interested in finding out more, please feel free to contact me. You may also find some good information on my website: http://kavakavacandy.com

Aloha,
Steve


----------



## Zerix

SteveHI said:


> Hi All - my name is Steve and I live out in Aiea, Hawaii. Being on the island, I became very fond of kava and started studying _piper mysticum_ extensively. I also started developing kava kava products that my friends liked as some found it hard to get past the "muddy water" taste. My last "invention" / product release has been a really good kava kava candy. Easy to use, effective, and tastes great. There has been really good feedback from the kava community and I am most excited about this product. I am getting lots of reviews to my website as I sell a lot online and through some stores in Hawaii. I just released the product this summer (june 2012).
> 
> I came onto this forum because of some feedback I have been getting and also my own experience using the candy for anxiety and tension release. Here is a clip from a customer who wrote:
> 
> "Wow! I ordered these a couple of weeks ago bc I have issues with anxiety now and then. Today was a very high anxiety day and my family was also causing me a lot of stress. . . I was almost at my breaking point when I remembered I had some of these Kava Candies so I figured it would be a good time to try them out. Omg, that internal anxiety shakiness when away with in minutes! I feel so calm and amazing!!!! I will definitely be a long time customer, thank you!
> Oh, customer service was also top notch! Thanks again!"
> 
> Getting feedback like this makes me keep wanting to improve and develop products that really help people. If you are interested in finding out more, please feel free to contact me. You may also find some good information on my website: http://kavakavacandy.com
> 
> Aloha,
> Steve


Your candy I noticed has 50mg kavalactones, if one Kava Kava Stress teabag by Yogi has 75mg and that doesn't do anything (nor two), my guess is that the candy wouldn't either right?
Instant Kava never worked on me no matter how much I took, I had to order plain root, just saying... but I think I'd be willing to try the little trial pack, might take the whole pack though lol


----------



## SteveHI

Hi Zerix,

Thanks for the message. I created the kava kava candy for a daytime use so that people would not be too krunk and could not get things done. I like to tell people that the candy will make you go from a 9 on the stress/tension scale to a 5 on the scale. It is not meant to replace a nice bowl but some people like it between bowls as a palate cleanser - while keeping the lactones going.

In traffic - pop a candy; at work - pop a candy. Here is some unadultered reviews from Yuku kava lounge. http://kavalounge.yuku.com/topic/600/Kava-Kava-Candy#.UCsdX6Os_Fs

For the price of a whole pack at 5 bucks is roughly the same price for a bowl...but you don't have to do straining at work  Just a little more convenient for those times when you are in a pinch. Aloha!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Zerix said:


> DO NOT buy from Kona Kova! They highly suck. Use www.nakamalathome.com that's best one I got recommended and they have nothing but positive reviews on ALL their products, in particular, Stone Kava.


$50 for 500g? Yeah right.


----------



## Zerix

SteveHI said:


> Hi Zerix,
> 
> Thanks for the message. I created the kava kava candy for a daytime use so that people would not be too krunk and could not get things done. I like to tell people that the candy will make you go from a 9 on the stress/tension scale to a 5 on the scale. It is not meant to replace a nice bowl but some people like it between bowls as a palate cleanser - while keeping the lactones going.
> 
> In traffic - pop a candy; at work - pop a candy. Here is some unadultered reviews from Yuku kava lounge. http://kavalounge.yuku.com/topic/600/Kava-Kava-Candy#.UCsdX6Os_Fs
> 
> For the price of a whole pack at 5 bucks is roughly the same price for a bowl...but you don't have to do straining at work  Just a little more convenient for those times when you are in a pinch. Aloha!


Thanks Steve, yea I think I'll give it a try, the trial pack at least.

QuietGuy... where do you think you could get a better deal unless it's instant kava? 500g for $48 is not expensive. And Nakama is all about QUALITY. There isn't another place that has Kava just as good or better for cheaper.


----------



## SteveHI

Zerix - thanks...let me know how it goes..always looking for feedback. Maybe try it at work and then go home and have a nice bowl of kava


----------



## sleepytime

Steve's candy is pretty good stuff. I took a couple before an interview last week and they enough of the edge off my anxiety to get me through it ok. For what it's worth, I've tried the yogi tea bags before and gotten nothing at all from them. 

[email protected] have top quality root powders, but their prices are a bit steep I think. Bulakavahouse and kavabyrex are far cheaper, but their products are still top quality.


----------



## SteveHI

sleepytime - that is great news! hope the interview went well 

I post reviews from people that write in and post on sites. I just launched the kava candy this summer so really glad people are getting value for what it is worth. I take it you were one of the packages that went to Ireland? I always get nervous with customs but everything has been ok so far. Again, thanks for trying and hope you get that job!

http://kavakavacandy.com/product-reviews/


----------



## sleepytime

Hi Steve. Yes, fingers crossed with the interview  I did order from Ireland and had no problems at all, I've never had problems getting any kava products through the mail here. Long may that continue


----------



## smiller

Hi my name is Shelly and I am new to this forum. I am trying Kava Kava for anxiety and I just started taking it today, I also take a .5 mg of xanax at bed time..is this really a bad combination and is there any else that takes xanax along with Kava Kava?
Thank you!


----------



## smiller

Hi my name is Shelly and I am new to this site. I just recently started taking Kava Kava for anxiety and it started working immediately..wonderful! my question to you all is do you think its ok to take .5 mg of xanax at bedtime like I usually take to sleep or could I possibly stop breathing because of an interaction?
anyone have any trial and errors?
Thank you


----------

